# DH pedals: Flat or Clipless ?



## Mongao (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I am somewhat new to the DH world, I have just bought my 1st specifically DH bike.

Please, which kind of pedals do you guys normally use in your DH bikes (not regular XC or trail bikes) ?

I am very used to clipless in my XC bike, but I am unsure if that should be the way to go when going DH only in a bike park for example,

Please, would a pair of clipless pedals help me retain my feet attached to the bike on jumps ?
Or is there a good technique not to have pedal slippery when jumping with flats ?
Thanks a lot,
Mongao


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

While I use both depending on the terrain, some things you mentioned in your question definitely suggest you should be riding flats. Go flats.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

If you're very proficient with clipless for xc then ride them for DH as well. Maybe different shoes and pedals, up to you. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

I ride flats for trail/xc but clipless for DH. 

If you have a hard time keeping your feet on the pedals on jumps using flats, you might consider getting a pair of flats to ride around and practice bunny hops and jumping. It's good to get that technique down using flats as it will help you with bike control using clipless in the park. 

That being said, I like clipless for park as consequences for losing a pedal in the rough stuff or on a jump is high and I like the sensation of being so connected to the bike riding park. 

I have the crank brothers mallet. Feels similar to a flat pedal with good mud clearance and disengagement. If you ride an spd pedal, you might miss the positive click you get when clipping in, but other than that they seem very good. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongao (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks to everybody who replied,
I am in doubt between the Mallet DH clipless or the Stamp 7 flat,
I am indeed very used to clipless and with CB I never had trouble disengaging (trail/XC)


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I was in the same predicament last year, I ended up going with flats. In the beginning it was for walking down features I couldn't ride down, but now I just prefer them. It's to the point that I've converted my trail bike from clipless to flats. It takes a while to clean up your jumping technique, but I thought it was worth it.


----------



## uk_spawn (Apr 30, 2018)

I'd go flats, sometimes you may need to dab a foot in a corner, hang a leg off moto-stylee or fall of quickly  - pushing up the trail mite be hard in cleats. 

But if you are confident with clipless then there is no reason why you can't run them. 

If you can get a cheap pair of flats just to try for a month id do that. don't spend too much (DMR v6 are good just to try out). then if you like them you can upgrade to a nicer pair (crankbrothers) and if you don't like them go back to some nice crankbros clipless


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

My guess is if you are asking you are nervous about riding flats. If that is the case it could be a lot to learn how to ride DH and flats at the same time.

That said my personal view is flats are more fun for bike park type riding if that’s what you mean by DH. Pro racers run clipless so no shame in running clips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

I tried clipless once on DH
It was so scary I rode like a noob lol.

That advantage of being always in the same position that so many rider say is great was the biggest disadvantage for me.
I like changing the postion of my feet on DH depending on what you ride, corners and so on.

Man I almost **** my pants on those super steep trails, never again.
I just can't get used to clipless.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

I rode motocross and enduro for many years before I got into mtb. You're not pedaling, but approaching and landing jumps and hitting berms is similar. A mx boot is not attached to the pegs and obviously gets a lot less traction than pinned flat pedals and grippy rubber soled shoes.

Feet flying off the pedals really should not be a problem if your body and bike are in good position. Hopping the bike is easier clipped in, no doubt. Just like tipping over at low speed is easier.

Both can work. Try one and see if it works for you. If not, try the other. But generally, many people ride clipped in all the time, flats all the time, or flats only on DH.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I took a trip to the park last week, still a DH noob, with about a month on clipless pedals, having recently switched to them for normal trail riding.

I'd absolutely recommend it. Yes, it can band-aid technical errors like losing the pedals in a jump, and that's generally bad for the progression of your skills. On the other hand, it's good for the progression of your life because you didn't come into a big landing at 20mph+ with your foot over nothing and then wish you were dead a brief moment later. Yes, I'm speaking from experience here.

I feel the proper motions for jumping are still needed with clips (pulling up hard could cause a release), and I found that as I gradually got the technique closer to anything resembling passable, I could feel how my movement was loading up the pedals, then letting the bike rise beneath me, so that ideally, I shouldn't lose flat pedals.

But things are rarely ideal and I value my ability to salvage minor incidents before they become huge accidents, and clips help me with that. All I'm trading is the occasional 'fall over like an idiot while resting on a slope' or 'goddammit clip IN aleady' moment, which I find less dangerous...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm a fan of flats


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

It's definitely a personal decision. I've never tried clips so I run flats on everything. I have a friend who clips for the park but runs flats for trail riding and another kid who clips for the trail and runs flats for the park. It's really whatever works for you. I'd say give them both a shot especially since you're comfortable with clips.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I run clipless for all my trail bikes, flats for park. I clip in for enduros and am a lot more comfortable on the same trails coming down with flats vs clips.

Whatever you're most comfortable on the bike with is the right choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

flats


----------



## ttchad (Jun 28, 2007)

I would like to try clipless to feel more connected in the rough stuff. But when everything gets loose or slow/ technical. I want to put a foot down quick.



OneTrustMan said:


> I tried clipless once on DH
> It was so scary I rode like a noob lol.
> 
> That advantage of being always in the same position that so many rider say is great was the biggest disadvantage for me.
> ...


----------



## I'm Dave (May 12, 2016)

ColinL said:


> I rode motocross and enduro for many years before I got into mtb. You're not pedaling, but approaching and landing jumps and hitting berms is similar. A mx boot is not attached to the pegs and obviously gets a lot less traction than pinned flat pedals and grippy rubber soled shoes.


Although its not exactly comparing apples to apples, the point about mx boots and pegs has merit, imho.

I'd suggest at least trying flats coupled with shin guards to work on good technique, then return to clips if you so desire.


----------



## KillerInsideMe (Mar 14, 2012)

Agree with pretty much every comment here but have to say one thing..

If you're comfortable on clipless pedals - putting a foot down quick is not an issue.
I've been going over and got my foot down mid fall to save myself.
Just depends on the cleat/pedal setup/tension etc to make sure you can actually get out quickly.
The opposite issue to keep in mind is having tension too loose. I've popped my feet out unintentionally through rough terrain and thats can be scary as hell


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

KillerInsideMe said:


> Agree with pretty much every comment here but have to say one thing..
> 
> If you're comfortable on clipless pedals - putting a foot down quick is not an issue.
> I've been going over and got my foot down mid fall to save myself.
> ...


+1. Aside from a couple of tip overs when first learning on clipless in the early 90s and an occasional loose cleat that didn't allow and unclip, I've never had issues getting out of my pedals quickly.

However, the real advantage of flats is that you can get your foot back on the pedal and putting power down a lot quicker than with clipless. This is one reason why I like flats in really snotty conditions where dabbing or tri-podding a foot in a turn is sometimes necessary, and trying to get clipped back into a pedal that is jammed full of mud and slicker than snot while traversing rough terrain can be hit or miss.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Basically the pedals now days you don't have to worry about slipping off of them. I have the Canfield Crampons and they feel like they are stuck to my feet.

BUT REALLY !! it comes down to your personal preference. Nobody else but you....do what feels the best for you and you only


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

I think it's important to be able to ride both. When hitting really gnarly features for the first time, or hitting BMX style jumps, flats all the way. 

At the bike park, I ride clipless. I find I can carve a bit harder in tight corners and it reduces fatigue ever so slightly, which makes a huge difference at minute 4 of a 5 minute run.


----------



## freerideshredder (Feb 3, 2021)

i only spent about 25 on some DMR V8s. ive never slipped them, but if you have got a bigger budget i would go for something like v12s or crank bros stamp.


----------

